# isnt this strange?



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i went to my lps/lfs and in one of their tanks they had male and female bettas mixed.i thought all the males would kill each other but apparently if they are the same batch of fry you can keep the males together.(how i envy that tank at the shop);-):roll::roll::roll:


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

sweet, lots of people love em, my missus especially, if thats the case might be worth looking at cos they are a lovely looking fish so more than 1 will probably make any tank look cool.
hope they dont become more aggressive as they get older and start fighting


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

thats what i was thinking.cool.i wouldnt do it though my baby charlie could be dead the next day/dazed:rip: (wondering whats just happened to him)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What species of betta? I currently have 3 males and 3 females in a 15 gallon aquarium and they are betta imbellis which is in the splendens complex and closely related to B. Splendens. Where they adults or juvies? How big was the tank. Splenden males can be kept together sometimes if the males are kept together their whole lives. Same with males and females.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

Adults and they were splendens.i think the tank was a 30g


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to keep entire spawns together for quite some time without any problems...once i figured out which males i wanted to grow out for show fish i pulled them and kept them in their own tanks...the others i separated as well but kept in a different area..most were not pulled until they were about 5 months old.


----------

